# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  A ekziston ndonje server shqiptar ne COD4

## Longarus

A e din ndonje nga ju ndonje server shqiptar per Call of Duty 4 ?

Deri tani kam hasur ne shume servera kroat , serb dhe boshnjak por jo shqiptar .

----------

